# Ο Διαφωτισμός τώρα



## nickel (Feb 19, 2018)

*Enlightenment Now: The Case for Reason, Science, Humanism, and Progress Hardcover (Κυκλοφόρησε: February 13, 2018)
by Steven Pinker (Author) *
https://www.amazon.com/Enlightenment-Now-Science-Humanism-Progress/dp/0525427570

Σχετικό αισιόδοξο άρθρο από τον Μιχάλη Μητσό στα Νέα της 16/2/2018:

*Εθισμός*
Του Μιχάλη Μητσού
ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: 16/02/2018

Τους ονομάζουν «νέους οπτιμιστές». Και πάνε κόντρα στη μαυρίλα της εποχής. Ποτέ δεν ζούσαμε περισσότερο και καλύτερα, λένε. Ποτέ δεν ήμασταν ασφαλέστεροι. Ποτέ δεν κινδυνεύαμε λιγότερο από πολέμους, επιδημίες ή εργατικά ατυχήματα.
Ο πιο γνωστός από τους φιλοσόφους αυτούς είναι ο 63χρονος Στίβεν Πίνκερ, καθηγητής Ψυχολογίας στο Χάρβαρντ. Το καινούργιο του βιβλίο με τίτλο «Ο Διαφωτισμός σήμερα. Υπέρ του Ορθού Λόγου, της Επιστήμης, του Ανθρωπισμού και της Προόδου» κυκλοφορεί αυτές τις ημέρες στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες. Ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς το διάβασε ήδη και έγραψε ότι είναι το καλύτερο βιβλίο που έχει διαβάσει στη ζωή του.
Ο Πίνκερ δεν δυσκολεύεται να απαντήσει με σαφήνεια στην ερώτηση «Τι είναι πρόοδος». Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι συμφωνούν ότι η ζωή είναι καλύτερη από τον θάνατο. Η υγεία είναι καλύτερη από την αρρώστια. Η ειρήνη είναι καλύτερη από τον πόλεμο. Η ελευθερία είναι καλύτερη από την τυραννία. Η γνώση είναι καλύτερη από την άγνοια. Όλα αυτά έχουν βελτιωθεί με την πάροδο των ετών. Αυτό είναι πρόοδος. Ότι ο χρόνος που καταναλώνουμε για να πλένουμε τα ρούχα έχει μειωθεί από 11,5 ώρες την εβδομάδα το 1920 σε 1,5 ώρα το 2014, με αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο. Οτι κινδυνεύουμε 37 φορές λιγότερο να μας χτυπήσει κεραυνός σε σχέση με τον περασμένο αιώνα, όχι επειδή σημειώνονται λιγότερες καταιγίδες, αλλά επειδή ξέρουμε να φυλαγόμαστε. Και ότι ο πόλεμος είναι παράνομος.
Ενας άλλος «νέος οπτιμιστής» είναι ο Σουηδός Γιόχαν Νόρμπεργκ. Το βιβλίο του «Δέκα λόγοι για να βλέπουμε το μέλλον με αισιοδοξία» ανακηρύχθηκε το 2016 από τον «Economist» βιβλίο της χρονιάς. «Είμαστε εθισμένοι στις κακές ειδήσεις, είναι στα γονίδιά μας», λέει ο 44χρονος πρώην αναρχικός και νυν υπερασπιστής του φιλελευθερισμού και της παγκοσμιοποίησης. «Η διόγκωση των κινδύνων ήταν ένας τρόπος επιβίωσης για δεκάδες χιλιάδες χρόνια. Όμως στη νέα οικονομία οι γνώσεις μας και οι τεχνολογικές μας δυνατότητες δεν παύουν να αυξάνονται. Μπορούμε φυσικά πάντα να παραπατήσουμε και να πέσουμε, αλλά θα πέσουμε πιο μαλακά».

Όλα αυτά μπορεί να φαίνονται βαρετά. Ξενέρωτα. Λίγο κατασκευασμένα. Κι όμως: οι «New York Times» έγραφαν πρόσφατα ότι ένα καινούργιο μάθημα στο Γέιλ με τίτλο «Ψυχολογία και Καλή Ζωή» έχει αναδειχθεί στο δημοφιλέστερο στην ιστορία του πανεπιστημίου. Στις 12 Ιανουαρίου λίγες ημέρες μετά την έναρξη των εγγραφών, είχαν γραφεί 300 άτομα. Μια εβδομάδα αργότερα, ο αριθμός είχε τετραπλασιαστεί. Ενας στους τέσσερις προπτυχιακούς φοιτητές παρακολουθεί τις διαλέξεις της Λόρι Σάντος για να μάθει πώς θα ζήσει πιο χαρούμενα και με λιγότερο άγχος.
«Όλα αυτά που πιστεύαμε πριν από 10 ή 20 χρόνια για το τι μας κάνει χαρούμενους, όπως το να κερδίσουμε το λαχείο ή να πάρουμε έναν καλό βαθμό, είναι λάθος», λέει η 42χρονη καθηγήτρια. 
Να λοιπόν που ίσως αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να ξεπερνάμε τον εθισμό μας στις κακές ειδήσεις και να μαθαίνουμε να εκτιμάμε τις καλές πλευρές της ζωής. Να απαλλαγούμε από το σύνδρομο καταδίωξης, να πάψουμε να διογκώνουμε τους κινδύνους ενός πολέμου, να το πάρουμε τέλος πάντων αλλιώς.​
Έστειλα τα παρακάτω άρθρα στο κιντλ, να τα διαβάσω αργότερα:

‘Reason is non-negotiable’: Steven Pinker on the Enlightenment
In an extract from his new book Enlightenment Now, the Harvard psychologist extols the relevance of 18th-century thinking
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2...oable-steven-pinker-enlightenment-now-extract

My new favorite book of all time
By Bill Gates 
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/Enlightenment-Now

Progress: Ten Reasons to Look Forward to the Future. By Johan Norberg.
https://www.economist.com/news/book...ways-both-recently-according-swedish-economic

Yale’s Most Popular Class Ever: Happiness
By DAVID SHIMER
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/26/...happiness-draws-huge-crowd-laurie-santos.html​
Δεν είναι ωραίο πράγμα να ξέρεις ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έρθει και στα μέρη σου ο διαφωτισμός και ο ορθός λόγος; 

Καλά Κούλουμα!


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2018)

Κοίτα σύμπτωση, το πρωί άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο αυτό εδώ το πρόγραμμα, και έπαθα σοκ, σε σημείο που κάθε τρία δευτερόλεπτα κόντευα να τρακάρω. Πρώτη φορά στο ΜπιΜπιΣί, τί λέω; Πρώτη φορά σε αγγλόφωνο ραδιόφωνο, που είχαν μια σοβαρή συζήτηση, σαν αυτές που πετυχαίνεις στα ευρωπαϊκά ΜΜΕ πού και πού. Μάλλον γιατί οι συνομιλητές δεν ήταν Άγγλοι. 

Fascism and the Enlightenment with Steven Pinker/ Start the Week
Humanity is flourishing and the Enlightenment has worked, declares Steven Pinker. The Harvard psychologist has looked across health, prosperity, safety, peace and happiness, and sees signs that all are improving. He tells Andrew Marr how Enlightenment attitudes to reason and science have made this the best age in which to live. But Enlightenment values are under attack and Pinker calls for their vigorous defence. Dutch philosopher Rob Riemen also sees humanism under threat from fascism, with its politics of resentment and hatred of the life of the mind. But can reason, beauty and justice combat this threat? The neuroscientist Tali Sharot thinks reason and fear are not enough to make us change our minds. Only by understanding how the brain functions can we perfect the art of persuasion.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2018)

Την άκουσα την εκπομπή και πολύ μου άρεσε (και θα μου άρεσε περισσότερο αν δεν τραύλιζε τόσο ο Rieben...). Μακάρι να μου έμενε χρόνος για περισσότερες τέτοιες εκπομπές. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09rwszj


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2018)

Μα γι' αυτό ασχολείσαι με τα ίντερνετς, για να κάνουν το φιλτράρισμα οι άλλοι και να σου λένε τι αξίζει να πας να ακούσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2018)

Ήρθε κι η σειρά του Ρόσλινγκ (Hans Rosling). Αντιγράφω το άρθρο του Θοδωρή Γεωργακόπουλου από την Καθημερινή της Παρασκευής:

*Δεν ξέρουμε τι μας γίνεται*
Καθημερινή 15.06.2018

Μπορεί κάπου στις ιντερνετικές σας βόλτες να έχετε πετύχει κάποια πολύ δημοφιλή βίντεο που δείχνουν έναν διοπτροφόρο κύριο που μιλά τα εγγλέζικα με περίεργη προφορά να δείχνει απλά και κατανοητά διαγράμματα και στοιχεία για τον κόσμο. Αν δεν τον έχετε δει, ψάξτε τον. Το όνομά του ήταν Χανς Ρόσλινγκ και ήταν ένας γιατρός και στατιστικολόγος από τη Σουηδία, που είχε γίνει διάσημος για τις ομιλίες του επειδή μπορούσε να εκλαϊκεύει δύσκολες έννοιες και να κάνει διασκεδαστικές παρουσιάσεις για περίπλοκα θέματα προσβάσιμες στο ευρύ κοινό. Ο Ρόσλινγκ πέθανε τον Φεβρουάριο του 2017 σε ηλικία 69 ετών, καθώς δούλευε πάνω σε ένα βιβλίο που συμπυκνώνει το κυρίαρχο μήνυμα που αναδυόταν από τις εκατοντάδες ενδιαφέρουσες ομιλίες του: ότι δηλαδή ο κόσμος γίνεται ολοένα και καλύτερος.

Αυτό δεν είναι ένα ιδιαίτερα πρωτότυπο μήνυμα, βεβαίως. Υπάρχουν διάφοροι ερευνητές, επιστήμονες, δημοσιογράφοι και άλλοι που το υπηρετούν πιστά εδώ και χρόνια. Ένας άλλος πολύ γνωστός είναι ο καθηγητής ψυχολογίας Στίβεν Πίνκερ, που πρόσφατα έβγαλε επίσης ένα νέο βιβλίο με παρόμοιο θέμα (λέγεται “Enlightenment Now” και αναλύει τη σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα και τις μελλοντικές προοπτικές της ανθρωπότητας μέσα από τις βασικές αρχές του διαφωτισμού, τις οποίες θεωρεί εξαιρετικά επίκαιρες) και παλαιότερα είχε γράψει και ένα πολύ διάσημο βιβλίο για την ραγδαία μείωση των κρουσμάτων βίας στον κόσμο μας. Είναι ένα μήνυμα που τεκμηριώνεται από στοιχεία πέραν κάθε αμφισβήτησης, αλλά έχει δύο προβλήματα. Πρώτον, ενίοτε, στην απολυτότητά του, παραβλέπει την ανικανότητα των ανθρώπινων όντων να αντιληφθούν τον κόσμο μας ορθολογικά, χρησιμοποιώντας τα στοιχεία. Παραβλέπει δηλαδή το ότι μπορεί ο κόσμος όντως να γίνεται καλύτερος από πολλές σημαντικές απόψεις (βία, φτώχεια, υγεία, ευτυχία), αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία σημασία για τη ζωή ενός μεμονωμένου ανθρώπου που κρίνει την πραγματικότητά του από αυτά που του συνέβησαν, αυτά που άκουσε κι αυτά που διάβασε σήμερα το πρωί, άντε μέχρι και εχτές το απόγευμα. Δεύτερον, υποθέτει ότι επειδή κάποια (σημαντικά) πράγματα βελτιώνονται διαχρονικά, δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση στο μέλλον αυτή η πορεία να αναστραφεί, ή κάτι αναπάντεχο ή απρόβλεπτο να τη διακόψει.

Το καινούριο βιβλίο του Ρόσλινγκ, λοιπόν, που κυκλοφόρησε πριν από λίγες εβδομάδες και λέγεται “Factfulness”, μολονότι παραδέχεται αυτά τα προβλήματα, συχνά δεν αποφεύγει τη μπανανόφλουδα του ουτοπικού ορθολογισμού. Είναι όμως οπωσδήποτε χρήσιμο, καλογραμμένο και γεμάτο ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορίες, στατιστικά στοιχεία και αποφθέγματα που μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείτε σε συζητήσεις για να προκαλέσετε το ενδιαφέρον των συνομιλητών σας. Αλλά εδώ σας το αναφέρω για κάτι άλλο πολύ ενδιαφέρον:

Αναλύοντας τα πραγματικά στοιχεία που περιγράφουν τον κόσμο μας, ο συγγραφέας καταρρίπτει το μύθο των σοφών και μορφωμένων ελίτ. Το κάνει, δε, με έναν πολύ διασκεδαστικό τρόπο.

Επειδή ακριβώς ήταν τόσο χαρισματικός ομιλητής, τον καλούσαν να μιλήσει σε πολυάριθμα εξαιρετικά υψηλού επιπέδου κοινά, όπως σε διοικητικά συμβούλια εταιρειών, στο Οικονομικό Φόρουμ του Νταβός, ή σε επιστημονικά συνέδρια. Σε αυτές τις ομιλίες, αλλά και σε κάθε άλλη ευκαιρία, ο Ρόσλινγκ έκανε ερωτήσεις στο κοινό. Για παράδειγμα, τους ρωτούσε: Πόσα από τα παιδιά ηλικίας 1 έτους στον πλανήτη μας έχουν κάνει έστω και ένα εμβόλιο; Το 20%; Το 50%; Ή το 80%; Όπως γράφει, ένας χιμπατζής θα είχε 33% πιθανότητα να επιλέξει τη σωστή απάντηση σ’ αυτή την ερώτηση. Κι όμως, σε όλες τις ομιλίες, σε όλες τις έρευνες που περιείχαν αυτή την ερώτηση και σε όλα τα κοινά, το ποσοστό των ανθρώπων που απαντούσαν σωστά ήταν πολύ χαμηλότερο από 33%. Στη Γερμανία, για παράδειγμα, σε μεγάλη έρευνα που την περιείχε, το ποσοστό που την απάντησαν σωστά ήταν 6%. Και δεν ήταν μόνο αυτή η ερώτηση -σε όλες τις αντίστοιχες ερωτήσεις (“ποιο ποσοστό των κοριτσιών στις φτωχές χώρες του κόσμου τελειώνουν το σχολείο;”, “ποιο είναι το μέσο προσδόκιμο ζωής των ανθρώπων στον πλανήτη μας;” κλπ) τα ποσοστά των ανθρώπων που επέλεγαν τη σωστή απάντηση ήταν πάρα πολύ μικρά. Μάλιστα, στα κοινά των πολύ μορφωμένων, των ελίτ, σε ομιλίες που απευθύνονταν σε νομπελίστες ας πούμε, τα ποσοστά των σωστών απαντήσεων ήταν ακόμα μικρότερα. Δεν επρόκειτο καν για απλή άγνοια (αν ήταν έτσι, τότε ένας στους τρεις θα πετύχαινε τη σωστή απάντηση έστω τυχαία). Ήταν ευρύτατα διαδεδομένη λανθασμένη γνώση. Καθολικά στρεβλή εικόνα για την πραγματικότητα. Fake facts.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η σωστή απάντηση στην παραπάνω ερώτηση ήταν η τρίτη. Το 80% των βρεφών εμβολιάζονται στη Γη. Επίσης, το μέσο προσδόκιμο ζωής είναι τα εβδομήντα χρόνια. Μια άλλη ερώτηση έλεγε ότι κατά μέσο όρο οι 30χρονοι άνδρες στον πλανήτη έχουν περάσει 10 χρόνια στο σχολείο και ρωτούσε: Πόσα χρόνια έχουν περάσει τα κορίτσια; 9 χρόνια; 6 χρόνια; 3 χρόνια; Η σωστή απάντηση είναι 9 χρόνια. Καταλαβαίνετε το πνεύμα. Σε όλες αυτές τις ερωτήσεις οι απαντήσεις είναι τόσο “θετικές” που μοιάζουν απίστευτες, επειδή τόσο στρεβλή είναι η εικόνα που έχει ο κόσμος. Ακόμα και οι πιο μορφωμένοι άνθρωποι του πλανήτη δεν έχουν απλά άγνοια γι’ αυτά τα πράγματα, αλλά ψευδή γνώση. Νομίζουν ότι ισχύουν άλλα και σε σχεδόν όλες τις περιπτώσεις πιστεύουν ότι ο κόσμος είναι σε χειρότερη κατάσταση από ό,τι είναι πραγματικά. Αυτό είναι διαφορετικό πρόβλημα από το να βλέπεις στις ειδήσεις τον Τραμπ και πλήθος που χειροκροτάει δολοφόνο 13χρονου παιδιού και να νομίζεις ότι ο κόσμος πάει κατά διαόλου. Δείχνει ότι δεν ξέρεις καθόλου πού ζεις, τι συμβαίνει γύρω σου.

Πώς λύνεται το πρόβλημα; Υπάρχουν διάφορες προσεγγίσεις. Ο Ρόσλινγκ πίστευε ότι το μόνο αντίδοτο είναι η εκπαίδευση και η ενημέρωση και γι’ αυτό άφησε πίσω του αυτό το βιβλίο φεύγοντας, ελπίζοντας να βοηθήσει την ανθρωπότητα -η αγάπη του για την οποία σχεδόν στάζει από τις σελίδες- να καταλάβει καλύτερα πού βρίσκεται και προς τα πού πηγαίνει.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/969636/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/den-3eroyme-ti-mas-ginetai​
Μια γλωσσική ένσταση: Δεν έχουμε εδώ fake facts, αλλά wrong facts.

Ομιλίες του Ρόσλινγκ στα TED:

https://www.ted.com/playlists/474/the_best_hans_rosling_talks_yo


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2018)

Καλά κάνει ο αρθρογράφος και εξηγεί τα περί στρεβλής αντίληψης (wrong facts). Όντως οι υλικές συνθήκες ζωής της ανθρωπότητας έχουν βελτιωθεί, και μάλιστα θεαματικά σε σύγκριση με το παρελθόν, αλλά αυτό ισχύει σαν γενική διατύπωση. Πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεται ότι, πρώτον, αυτό αφορά το μικρότερο μέρος της ανθρωπότητας, δηλαδή όχι τόσο μεγάλο ώστε να αλλάζει τη γενική εικόνα, και δεύτερον, ότι δεν έχει εκλείψει ο κίνδυνος της ανακοπής της πορείας, ή και της οπισθοχώρησης. Αυτές οι θριαμβολογίες καλό θα ήταν να κρατούνται σε κάποιο μέτρο, γιατί η ανθρώπινη ιστορία άλλα δείχνει. Μετά την ευφορία της Μπελ Επόκ, όπου το μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας φάνταζε αναπόφευκτα λαμπρό, ήρθε ο Πρώτος Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος. Ο *κόσμος της σιγουριάς* έδωσε τη θέση του στον κόσμο της Απροσδιοριστίας. Μετά ήρθε ο Φρόυντ. Και μετά ήρθαν οι σουρεαλιστές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2018)

Earion said:


> [...] Πολύ σωστά επισημαίνεται ότι, πρώτον, αυτό αφορά το μικρότερο μέρος της ανθρωπότητας, δηλαδή όχι τόσο μεγάλο ώστε να αλλάζει τη γενική εικόνα [...]


Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει όμως. Η εικόνα αλλάζει από μικρές για εμάς αλλά τοπικά τεράστιες μεταβολές στην ανθρωπότητα που «είχε μείνει πίσω». Και είναι τεράστια η μεταβολή όταν το μέσο ημερήσιο εισόδημά σου από 1 δολάριο ανεβαίνει στα 2, όταν δεν χρειάζεται να γεννοβολάνε οι γυναίκες σου σαν κουνέλες μπας και σου μείνει κανά ζωντανό παιδί αφού υπάρχουν σχεδόν παντού πια εμβόλια, ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι τον σοφό γέροντα να διαμεσολαβήσει στις γνώσεις και στις επικοινωνίες σου με τον έξω κόσμο αλλά αρκεί το κινητό που πλήρωσες μια περιουσία να αγοράσεις κ.ο.κ. Αυτά συμβαίνουν στο πληθυσμιακά *μεγαλύτερο* κομμάτι της ανθρωπότητας. Αυτό δεν συνειδητοποιούμε εμείς οι πρωτοκοσμικοί (με τα απόλυτα υπαρκτά προβλήματά μας και την υποχώρηση του βιοτικού μας επιπέδου που οφείλεται, κατά ένα μέρος, σε μια διαφορετική (ας μην πω «δικαιότερη», θα έπρεπε και να το ορίσω τότε) κατανομή των παγκόσμιων πόρων). Αυτό έδειχνε και ο Ρόσλινγκ, άλλωστε, στις ομιλίες και τα βιβλία του.


----------

